# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية >  قانون البينات في المواد المدنية والتجارية الفلسطينى

## هيثم الفقى

قانون البينات في المواد المدنية والتجارية الفلسطينى 
رقم (4) لسنة 2001 م 


رئيس اللجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية بعد الاطلاع على قانون البينات رقم 11 لسنة 1922، وعلى قانون أصول المحاكمات أمام محكمة الصلح لسنة 1940، المعمول بهما في محافظات غزة، وعلى قانون البينات رقم 30 لسنة 1952 المعمول به في محافظات الضفة، وبعد إقرار المجلس التشريعي، أصدرنا القانون التالي: 




الباب الأول 
أحكام عامة 
مادة 1 
لا يجوز للقاضي أن يحكم بعلمه الشخصي. 



مادة 2 
على الدائن إثبات الالتزام وعلى المدين إثبات التخلص منه. 



مادة 3 
يجب أن تكون الوقائع المراد إثباتها متعلقة بالدعوى ومنتجة فيها وجائزاً قبولها. 



مادة (4) 
1- القرارات الصادرة بإجراءات الإثبات لا يلزم تسبيبها ما لم تتضمن قضاءً قطعياً. 2- يجب إعلان الخصوم بمنطوق هذه القرارات وتاريخها وإلا كان الإجراء باطلاً. 



مادة (5) 
إذا استلزم الإجراء أكثر من جلسة أو أكثر من يوم وجب أن يثبت في المحضر اليوم والساعة اللذين يحصل التأجيل إليهما. 



مادة (6) 
1- يجوز للمحكمة: أ. أن تعدل عما أمرت به من إجراءات الإثبات إذا طرأت ظروف تبرر هذا العدول. ب. ألا تأخذ بنتيجة الإجراء الذي أمرت به. 2- في الحالتين السابقتين عليها أن تبين أسباب ذلك في قرارها. 



مادة (7) 
طرق الإثبات هي: 1- الأدلة الكتابية. 2- الشهادة. 3- القرائن. 4- الإقرار. 5- اليمين. 6- المعاينة. 7- الخبرة. 






الباب الثاني 
الأدلة الكتابية 

الفصل الأول 
السندات الرسمية 






مادة (9) 
السندات الرسمية هي التي ينظمها الموظفون العموميون ومن في حكمهم الذين من اختصاصهم تنظيمها طبقاً للأوضاع القانونية، أما السندات التي ينظمها أصحابها ويصدقها الموظفون العموميون ومن في حكمهم الذين من اختصاصهم تصديقها طبقاً للقانون فتعتبر رسمية من حيث التاريخ والتوقيع فقط. 



مادة (10) 
إذا لم تستوفَ هذه السندات الشروط الواردة في المادة (9) من هذا القانون، فلا يكون لها إلا قيمة السندات العرفية متى كان ذوو الشأن قد وقعوها بإمضاءاتهم أو بأختامهم أو ببصماتهم. 



مادة (11) 
السندات الرسمية حجة على الكافة بما دون فيها من أمور قام بها محررها في حدود مهمته، أو وقعت من ذوي الشأن في حضوره ما لم يثبت تزويرها بالطرق المقررة قانوناً. 



مادة (12) 
1- إذا كان أصل السند الرسمي موجوداً، فإن صورته خطية كانت أو فوتوستاتية أو غيرها، تكون لها قوة السند الرسمي الأصلي. تعتبر الصورة مطابقة للأصل، ما لم ينازع في ذلك أحد الطرفين، وفي هذه الحالة تراجع الصورة على الأصل. 



مادة (13) 
إذا لم يوجد أصل السند الرسمي كانت الصورة الخطية أو الفوتوستاتية حجة على النحو الآتي: 1- يكون للصورة الرسمية الأصلية تنفيذية كانت أو غير تنفيذية حجة الأصل متى كان مظهرها الخارجي لا يسمح بالشك في صحتها. 2- يكون للصورة الرسمية المأخوذة من الصورة الرسمية الأصلية الحجية ذاتها، ويجوز في هذا الحالة لكل من الطرفين أن يطلب مراجعتها على الصورة الرسمية التي أخذت منها. 3- إذا فقدت الصور الرسمية فإن إدراج بيانات السند الأصلي في السجلات الرسمية يصلح بينةً بشرط التحقق من فقدان السند الأصلي وصوره، فإذا ظهر من بيانات هذه السجلات أن السند أنشئ بحضور شهود جاز سماع هؤلاء الشهود أمام المحكمة. 



مادة (14) 
يجوز الاحتجاج بأي عقد أو وكالة أو تفويض أو صك كتابي منظم أو موقع في مكان خارج فلسطين بإقرار من نسب إليه التوقيع أو بتصديقه من المراجع المختصة في البلد الذي نظمت أو وقعت فيه ومن ممثل دولة فلسطين في ذلك البلد أو من يقوم مقامه. 




الفصل الثاني 
السندات العرفية 





مادة (15) 
السند العرفي هو الذي يشتمل على توقيع من صدر عنه أو على خاتمه أو بصمته، ولا تتوافر فيه الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة (9) من هذا القانون. 



مادة (16) 
1- يعتبر السند العرفي حجة على من وقعه ما لم ينكر ما هو منسوب إليه من خط أو إمضاء أو ختم أو بصمة عند إطلاعه عليه، ويعتبر سكوته إقراراً بصحة ما نسب إليه. 2- أما الوارث أو الخلف الخاص فلا يطلب منه الإنكار ويكفي أن يقرر بأنه لا يعلم أن الخط أو التوقيع أو الختم أو البصمة هي لمن تلقى عنه الحق. 



مادة (17) 
من احتج عليه بسند عرفي وناقش موضوعه، لا يقبل منه بعد ذلك إنكار الخط أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو البصمة. 



مادة (18) 
1- لا يكون السند العرفي حجة على الغير بالنسبة لتاريخه إلا منذُ أن يكون له تاريخ ثابت. 2- يكون للسند العرفي تاريخ ثابت من يوم: أ. أن يصادق عليه كاتب العدل. ب. أن يثبت مضمونه في ورقة أخرى ثابتة التاريخ رسمياً. ج. أن يؤشر عليه قاضٍ أو موظف عام مختص. د. وفاة أحد ممن لهم على السند أثر معترف به من خط أو إمضاء أو بصمة، أو من يوم أن يصبح مستحيلاً على أحد من هؤلاء أن يكتب أو يبصم لعلة في جسمه. هـ. وقوع أي حادث آخر يكون قاطعاً في أن الورقة قد صدرت قبل وقوعه. 3- يجوز للقاضي تبعاً للظروف ألا يطبق حكم هذه المادة على المخالصات، والسندات والأوراق التجارية، ولو كانت موقعة أو مظهرة من غير التجار لسبب مدني، وكذلك سندات القروض الموقعة لمصلحة تاجر برهن أو بدون رهن مهما كانت صفة المقترض. 



مادة (19) 
1- تكون للرسائل الموقع عليها قيمة السند العرفي من حيث الإثبات ما لم يثبت موقعها أنه لم يرسلها، ولم يكلف أحداً بإرسالها. 2- تكون للبرقيات ومكاتبات التلكس والفاكس والبريد الإلكتروني هذه القوة أيضاً إذا كان أصلها المودع في مكتب التصدير موقعاً عليها من مرسلها، وتعتبر البرقيات مطابقة لأصلها حتى يقوم الدليل على عكس ذلك. 



مادة (20) 
السند العرفي المؤيد سابق يكون حجة على المدين ولكن يجوز له أن يثبت عدم صحة هذا السند بتقديم السند الأصلي. 




الفصل الثالث 
السندات غير الموقع عليها 





مادة (21) 
دفاتر التجار لا تكون حجة على غير التجار، غير أن البيانات الواردة فيها عما ورده التجار تصلح أساساً يجيز للقاضي أن يوجه اليمين المتممة لأي من الطرفين. 



مادة (22) 
1- تكون دفاتر التجار حجة عليهم منتظمة كانت أو غير منتظمة. 2- إذا كانت هذه الدفاتر منتظمة فلا يجوز تجزئة ما ورد فيها إلا بتقديم دليل عكسي. 



مادة (23) 
يجوز أن تكون دفاتر التجار حجة لصاحبها في المعاملات المختصة بتجارته إذا كانت منتظمة وكان الخلاف بينه وبين تاجر. 



مادة (24) 
إذا تباينت القيود بين دفاتر منتظمة لتاجرين، جاز للمحكمة أن تقرر الأخذ بأحدهما دون الآخر حسبما يظهر لها من ظروف الدعوى، وعليها أن تبين أسباب ذلك في قرارها. 


مادة (52) 
إذا حكم بصحة كل السند، يحكم على من أنكره بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائتي دينار أردني أو ما يعادلها بالعملة المتداولة قانوناً. 



مادة (53) 
1- إذا قضت المحكمة بصحة السند أو بعدم صحته أو بسقوط الحق في إثبات صحته تستمر في نظر موضوع الدعوى. 2- إذا ثبت بعض ما ادعاه الطاعن أو ثبت تزوير السند ترسله المحكمة مع صور رسمية من المحاضر المتعلقة به إلى النيابة العامة لاتخاذ إجراءاتها الجزائية بشأنه. 



مادة (54) 
يجوز لمن بيده سند عرفي أن يختصم من المنسوب إليه السند ليقر بأنه بخطه أو بإمضائه أو بختمه أو ببصمته، ولو كان الالتزام الوارد به غير مستحق الأداء، ويكون ذلك بدعوى أصلية بالإجراءات المعتادة. 



مادة (55) 
1- إذا حضر المدعى عليه وأقر بصحة السند، أثبتت المحكمة إقراره وتكون جميع المصروفات على المدعي. 2- يعتبر المحرر معترفاً به إذا سكت المدعى عليه أو لم ينكره أو لم ينسبه لسواه. 



مادة (56) 
إذا لم يحضر المدعى عليه بغير عذر مقبول حكمت المحكمة في غيبته بصحة الخط أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو البصمة، ويكون الحكم قابلاً للطعن في جميع الأحوال. 



مادة (57) 
إذا أنكر المدعى عليه الخط أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو البصمة يجري التحقيق طبقاً للقواعد المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة. 



مادة (58) 
يجوز لمن يخشى الاحتجاج عليه بورقة أو سند مزور أن يختصم من بيده الورقة أو السند ومن يفيد منه لسماع الحكم بتزويره ويكون ذلك بدعوى أصلية ترفع بالأوضاع المعتادة تراعى فيها القواعد والإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة. 



مادة (59) 
1- يكون الادعاء بتزوير السند في أية حالة تكون عليها الدعوى بطلب يقدم إلى محكمة الموضوع ويبين فيه كل مواضع التزوير المدعى بها. 2- يجب على مدعي التزوير أن يعلن خصمه بمذكرة يبين فيها مواضع التزوير وإجراءات التحقيق التي يطلب إثبات التزوير بها خلال المدة التي يحددها القاضي، وإلا جاز للقاضي الحكم بسقوط ادعائه. 



مادة (60) 
على مدعي التزوير تقديم السند المطعون فيه إلى المحكمة إن كان تحت يده، أو صورته المعلنة إليه، فإن كان السند قد قدم للمحكمة وجب إيداعه لديها وعدم تسليمه لمن قدمه. 



مادة (61) 
1- إذا كان السند المدعى بتزويره تحت يد الخصم جاز للمحكمة أن تُكَلّفُهُ بتسليمه فإن لم يقم بذلك يجوز أن تأمر بضبطه. 2- إذا امتنع الخصم عن تسليم السند وتعذر ضبطه اعتبر غير موجود. 



مادة (62) 
يجري التحقيق بالمضاهاة طبقاً لأحكام المواد المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل وبشهادة الشهود وفقاً للقواعد المقررة لذلك. 



مادة (63) 
إذا كان الادعاء بالتزوير منتجاً في النزاع ولم تكف وقائع الدعوى أو مستنداتها لإقناع المحكمة بصحة المحرر أو تزويره ورأت أن إجراء التحقيق الذي طلبه مدعي التزوير (الطاعن) منتج وجائز أمرت بإجرائه. 



مادة (64) 
يشتمل القرار الصادر بالتحقيق على بيان الوقائع التي قبلت المحكمة تحقيقها والإجراءات التي رأت إثباتها بها وجميع البيانات المنصوص عليها في المادة (42) من هذا القانون. 



مادة (65) 
القرار بإجراء التحقيق يوقف صلاحية السند للتنفيذ دون إخلال بالإجراءات التحفظية. 



مادة (66) 
1- يجوز للمطعون ضده بالتزوير التنازل عن التمسك بالسند المطعون فيه وفي هذه الحالة تأمر المحكمة بوقف السير في تحقيق الطعن. 2- للمحكمة أن تأمر بضبط السند وحفظه إذا طلب الطاعن بالتزوير ذلك لمصلحة مشروعة. 



مادة (67) 
1- يجوز للمحكمة ولو لم يدع أمامها بالتزوير بالإجراءات المتقدمة أن تحكم برد أي سند وبطلانه إذا ظهر لها بجلاء من حالته أو من ظروف الدعوى أنه مزور. 2- يجب على المحكمة في هذه الحالة أن تبين في قرارها الظروف والقرائن التي تبينت منها ذلك. 



مادة (8) 
الأدلة الكتابية هي: 1- السندات الرسمية. 2- السندات العرفية. 3- السندات غير الموقع عليها. 

الباب الثالث 
شهادة الشهود 

مادة (68) 
1- في المواد غير التجارية إذا كان الالتزام تزيد قيمته على مائتي دينار أردني أو ما يعادلها بالعملة المتداولة قانوناً أو كان غير محدد القيمة فلا تجوز شهادة الشهود في إثبات وجوده أو انقضائه، ما لم يوجد اتفاق صريح أو ضمني أو نص قانوني يقضي بغير ذلك. 2- يقدر الالتزام باعتبار قيمته وقت صدور التصرف، ويجوز الإثبات بشهادة الشهود إذا كانت زيادة الالتزام على مائتي دينار أردني أو ما يعادلها بالعملة المتداولة قانوناً لم تأت إلا من ضم الملحقات إلى الأصل. 



مادة (69) 
1- إذا اشتملت الدعوى على طلبات ناشئة عن مصادر متعددة وليس على أيها دليل كتابي جاز الإثبات بشهادة الشهود في كل طلب لا تزيد قيمته على مائتي دينار أردني أو ما يعادلها بالعملة المتداولة قانوناً حتى ولو كانت هذه الطلبات في مجموعها تزيد على هذه القيمة ولو كان منشؤها علاقات أو عقوداً من طبيعة واحدة. 2- تكون العبرة في إثبات الوفاء الجزئي بقيمة الالتزام الأصلي. 



مادة (70) 
لا يجوز الإثبات بشهادة الشهود في الحالات الآتية: 1- فيما يخالف أو يجاوز ما اشتمل عليه دليل كتابي. 2- إذا كان المطلوب هو الباقي أو هو جزء من حق لا يجوز إثباته إلا بالكتابة. 3- إذا طالب أحد الخصوم في الدعوى بما تزيد قيمته على مائتي دينار أردني أو ما يعادلها بالعملة المتداولة قانوناً ثم عدل عن طلبه إلى ما لا يزيد على هذه القيمة. 



مادة (71) 
يجوز الإثبات بشهادة الشهود فيما كان يجب إثباته بالكتابة في الحالات التالية: 1- إذا وجد مبدأ ثبوت بالكتابة، ويعتبر في حكم ذلك كل كتابة تصدر من الخصم ويكون من شأنها أن تجعل وجود التصرف المدعى به قريب الاحتمال. 2- إذا وجد مانع مادي أو أدبي يحول دون الحصول على دليل كتابي، أو إذا كان العرف والعادة لا يقضيان بربط الالتزام بسند كتابي، ويعتبر مانعاً مادياً أن لا يوجد من يستطيع الكتابة، أو أن يكون طالب الإثبات شخصاً ثالثاً لم يكن طرفاً في العقد، ويعتبر مانعاً أدبياً القرابة بين الزوجين أو ما بين الأصول والفروع أو ما بين الحواشي إلى الدرجة الثالثة أو ما بين أحد الزوجين وأبوي الزوج الآخر أو بين الخطيب وخطيبته. 3- إذا فقد الدائن سنده الكتابي بسبب لا يد له فيه. 4- إذا طعن في العقد بأنه ممنوع بمقتضى القانون أو مخالف للنظام العام والآداب. 5- إذا طعن في العقد بأن الظروف التي أحاطت بتنظيمه قد شابها غش أو تدليس أو إكراه أو أي عيب آخر من عيوب الإرادة. 



مادة (72) 
1- للخصوم بعد إقامة الدعوى استدعاء أي شخص أهلاً لأداء الشهادة ليدلي بها أمام المحكمة. 2- فيما عدا الدعاوى المستعجلة يجب تبليغ الشاهد قبل الموعد المحدد لأداء الشهادة بثمان وأربعين ساعة على الأقل. 3- على الخصم الذي يطلب الإثبات بشهادة الشهود أن يبين الوقائع التي يريد إثباتها كتابة أو يبديها شفاهة في الجلسة. 



مادة (73) 
الإذن لأحد الخصوم بإثبات الواقعة بشهادة الشهود يقتضي دائماً أن يكون للخصم الآخر الحق في نفيها بذات الطريق. 



مادة (74) 
لا يكون أهلاً للشهادة: 1- من لم يكن سليم الإدراك لعاهة في عقله. 2- من لم يبلغ سنه خمس عشرة سنة، على أنه يجوز أن تسمع أقوال من لم يبلغ هذه السن بغير يمين على سبيل الاستدلال. 



مادة (75) 
لا يجوز أن يشهد أحد عن معلومات أو مضمون أوراق تتعلق بأمن الدولة إلا إذا كانت قد نشرت بإحدى الطرق القانونية أو كانت السلطة المختصة قد أذنت بإذاعتها. 



مادة (76) 
1- لا يجوز لمن علم من المحامين أو الوكلاء أو الأطباء أو غيرهم عن طريق مهنته أو صنعته، بوقائع أو معلومات أن يفشيها ولو بعد انتهاء خدمته أو زوال صفته، ما لم يكن ذكرها له مقصوداً به ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة. 2- يجب على الأشخاص المذكورين في الفقرة أعلاه أن يؤدوا الشهادة على تلك الوقائع أو المعلومات متى طلب منهم من أسرها إليهم على ألا يخل ذلك بأحكام القوانين الخاصة بهم. 



مادة (77) 
لا يجوز لأحد الزوجين أن يفشي بغير رضاء الآخر ما أبلغه إليه أثناء قيام الزوجية أو بعد انفصامها إلا في حالة رفع دعوى من أحدهما على الآخر أو إقامة دعوى على أحدهما بسبب جناية أو جنحة وقعت منه على الآخر. 



مادة (78) 
تكون الشهادة عن مشاهدة ومعاينة، ولا تقبل الشهادة على شيوع الخبر إلا في الأحوال الآتية: 1- الوفاة. 2- النسب. 3- الوقف الصحيح الموقوف لجهة خيرية من فترة طويلة. 4- الأحوال التي ينص عليها القانون. 



مادة (79) 
يجب أن يتضمن القرار القاضي بسماع الشهود: 1- تعيين الوقائع المراد إثباتها. 2- دعوة الشهود المعينين من طالب التحقيق وتحديد موعد الجلسة التي سيسمعون فيها، والميعاد الذي يجب أن يتم فيه التحقيق. 



مادة (80) 
1- للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أن تأمر بالإثبات بشهادة الشهود في الأحوال التي يجيز القانون فيها الإثبات بالشهادة متى رأت في ذلك فائدة للحقيقة. 2- يكون للمحكمة في جميع الأحوال كلما أمرت بالإثبات بشهادة الشهود أن تستدعي للشهادة من ترى لزوماً لسماع شهادته إظهاراً للحقيقة. 



مادة (81) 
يجب أن تتضمن دعوى الشاهد: 1- تعيين المحكمة التي يؤدي أمامها الشهادة ومكان الحضور ويومه وساعته. 2- ماهية الدعوى التي تطلب فيها الشهادة وأسماء الخصوم فيها ومن طلب الاستماع إلى شهادته. 3- التنبيه إلى العقوبة التي يتعرض لها الشاهد المتخلف عن الحضور. 



مادة (82) 
يجوز للمحكمة إذا كانت تقوم بإجراء معاينة أن تسمع في مكان المعاينة وفي الحال من ترى ضرورة لسماعهم من الشهود الذين سماهم الخصوم أو غيرهم، ولها أن تدعو هؤلاء الشهود لسماعهم في موعد آخر تحدده لهم. 



مادة (83) 
1- يستمر التحقيق إلى أن يتم سماع جميع شهود الإثبات والنفي في الميعاد ويجري سماع شهود النفي في الجلسة ذاتها التي سمع فيها شهود الإثبات إلا إذا حال دون ذلك مانع. 2- إذا أجل التحقيق لجلسة أخرى يكلف كاتب المحكمة من يكون حاضراً من الشهود بالحضور في تلك الجلسة. 



مادة (84) 
إذا لم يحضر الخصم شاهده، أو لم يكلفه بالحضور في الجلسة المحددة قررت المحكمة تكليف الشاهد بالحضور في جلسة أخرى، ولا يخل هذا بأي جزاء يرتبه القانون على هذا التأخير. 



مادة (85) 
إذا طلب أحد الخصوم دعوة شخص للشهادة وتبين أنه حاضر في المحكمة جاز لها أن تكلفه بأداء الشهادة. 



مادة (86) 
إذا رفض الشاهد الحضور وجب على المحكمة تكليفه بالحضور لأداء الشهادة قبل التاريخ المعين لسماعه بأربع وعشرين ساعة على الأقل عدا مواعيد المسافة. 



مادة 87 
1- إذا كلف الشاهد بالحضور تكليفاً صحيحاً ولم يحضر، حكمت عليه المحكمة بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائة دينار أردني أو ما يعادلها بالعملة المتداولة قانوناً، ويثبت القرار في المحضر ولا يكون قابلاً للطعن. 2- إذا تخلف الشاهد بعد تكليفه بالحضور للمرة الثانية جاز للمحكمة إصدار أمر بإحضاره. 3- للمحكمة في جميع الأحوال إعفاء الشاهد من الغرامة إذا حضر وأبدى عذراً مقبولاً. 



مادة (88) 
إذا كان للشاهد عذر يمنعه من الحضور جاز للمحكمة أن تنتقل إليه لسماع أقواله، ويدعى الخصوم لحضور تأدية هذه الشهادة، ويحرر محضر بها يوقعه رئيس المحكمة والكاتب. 



مادة (89) 
لا يجوز رد الشاهد ولو كان قريباً أو صهراً لأحد الخصوم إلا إذا كان غير قادر على التمييز بسبب هرم أو حداثة أو مرض أو لأي سبب آخر تقدره المحكمة. 



مادة (90) 
من لا قدرة له على الكلام، يؤدي الشهادة ببيان مراده بالكتابة أو الإشارة. 



مادة (91) 
على الشاهد أن يذكر اسمه ولقبه ومهنته وسنه وموطنه، وأن يبين قرابته أو مصاهرته ودرجتها إن كان قريباً أو صهراً لأحد الخصوم، ويبين كذلك إن كان يعمل عند أحدهم. 



مادة (92) 
يؤدي كل شاهد شهادته على انفراد بغير حضور باقي الشهود الذين لم تسمع شهادتهم. 



مادة (93) 
على الشاهد أن يحلف يميناً بأن يقول الحق ولا شيء غير الحق وإلا لا تسمع شهادته، ويكون الحلف على حسب الأوضاع الخاصة بديانته ومعتقداته إن طلب ذلك. 



مادة (94) 
إذا حضر الشاهد وامتنع بغير عذر قانوني عن أداء اليمين أو عن الإجابة عن الأسئلة التي توجه إليه يحكم عليه بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائة دينار أردني أو ما يعادلها بالعملة المتداولة قانوناً. 



مادة (95) 
1- يكون توجيه الأسئلة إلى الشاهد من الخصم الذي استشهد به ثم من الخصم الآخر، ويجوز للمحكمة استيضاح الشاهد فيما أبداه من أقوال. 2- لا يجوز أن يقطع أحد الخصوم كلام الآخر أو كلام الشاهد وقت أداء الشهادة ما لم تصرح له المحكمة بذلك. 3- يجوز للخصم الاعتراض على سؤال وجه للشاهد من الخصم الآخر، عليه أن يبين وجه اعتراضه، وللمحكمة أن تقرر قبول الاعتراض من عدمه، ويدون ذلك في محضر الجلسة. 



مادة (96) 
إذا انتهى الخصم من استجواب الشاهد فلا يجوز له إبداء أسئلة جديدة إلا بإذن من المحكمة. 



مادة (97) 
إذا كانت المحكمة مشكلة من أكثر من قاض، جاز لأي من أعضاء المحكمة أن يوجه للشاهد ما يراه مفيداً من الأسئلة في كشف الحقيقة. 



مادة (98) 
تؤدى الشهادة شفاهة ولا يجوز للشاهد الاستعانة بمفكرات مكتوبة إلا بإذن من المحكمة كلما دعت الضرورة إلى ذلك. 



مادة (99) 
تثبت إجابات الشاهد في المحضر ثم تتلى عليه ويوقعها بعد تصحيح ما يرى لزوم تصحيحه منها وإذا امتنع عن التوقيع ذكر ذلك وسببه في المحضر. 



مادة (100) 
1- للمحكمة أن تكلف الخصم الذي يرغب في استدعاء شاهد أو أكثر أن يودع صندوق المحكمة المبلغ الذي تراه كافياً لتغطية نفقات الشاهد. 2- تقدر المحكمة نفقات الشهود بناءً على طلبهم، ويعطى الشاهد صورة من أمر التقدير تكون نافذة على الخصم الذي استدعاه. 



مادة (101) 
يشتمل محضر سماع الشهود على البيانات الآتية: 1- يوم التحقيق ومكان وساعة بدئه وانتهائه مع بيان الجلسات التي استغرقها. 2- أسماء الخصوم وألقابهم. 3- أسماء الشهود وألقابهم وبيان حضورهم أو غيابهم وموطن كل منهم. 4- ما يبديه الشهود بعد تحليفهم اليمين. 5- الأسئلة الموجهة إليهم ومن تولى توجيهها وما نشأ عن ذلك من المسائل العارضة ونص إجابة الشاهد عن كل سؤال. 6- توقيع الشاهد على إجابته بعد إثبات تلاوتها وملاحظته عليها. 7- قرار تقدير نفقات الشاهد إذا كان قد طلب ذلك. 8- توقيع رئيس المحكمة والكاتب. 



مادة (102) 
1- للمحكمة حق اللجوء إلى التسجيل الصوتي أو البصري أو السمع بصري لكل أو بعض إجراءات سماع الشهود التي تباشرها. 2- يحفظ التسجيل لدى قلم المحكمة، ولكل خصم أن يطلب تسليمه نسخة عنه مقابل دفع الرسم المقرر. 



مادة (103) 
إذا تم سماع الشهود أمام المحكمة ولم تكن المرافعة قد تمت في نفس الجلسة التي سمع فيها الشهود، كان للخصوم الحق في الإطلاع على محضر سماع الشهود. 



مادة (104) 
يجوز لمن يخشى فوات فرصة الاستشهاد بشاهد أمام القضاء أن يطلب في مواجهة ذوي الشأن سماع ذلك الشاهد. 




مادة (105) 
إذا كان من الضروري الاستماع إلى شهادة رئيس الدولة، أو رئيس السلطة التشريعية، أو رئيس مجلس الوزراء ووجد لديه مانع من الانتقال، جاز للمحكمة الانتقال إليه لسماع أقواله ويحرر محضر بذلك ويوقع من رئيس المحكمة والكاتب ويضم إلى ملف القضية. 


الباب الرابع 
القرائن وحجية الأمر المقضي فيه وحجية حيازة المنقول 

الفصل الأول 
القرائن 



مادة (106) 
القرائن هي نتائج تستخلص بحكم القانون أو تقدير القاضي، من واقعة ثابتة ومعروفة للاستدلال على واقعة غير معروفة وهي نوعان: قرائن قانونية وقرائن قضائية. 



مادة (107) 
القرينة القانونية هي التي ينص عليها القانون، وهي تعفي من تقررت لمصلحته من أية طريقة أخرى من طرق الإثبات، على أنه يجوز نقض هذه القرينة بالدليل العكسي، ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بغير ذلك. 



مادة (108) 
القرينة القضائية هي التي لم ينص عليها القانون ويستنبطها القاضي من ظروف ووقائع الدعوى ومستنداتها بما له من سلطة تقديرية. 



مادة (109) 
لا يجوز الإثبات بالقرائن القضائية إلا في الأحوال التي يجوز فيها الإثبات بشهادة الشهود، ويكون هذا الإثبات جائزاً بوجه خاص عندما تستخلص القرينة من وقائع يمكن أن تعد تنفيذاً اختيارياً كلياً أو جزئياً للالتزام المدعى به. 


الفصل الثاني 
حجية الأمر المقضي فيه 


مادة (110) 
1- الأحكام النهائية تكون حجة فيما فصلت فيه من الحقوق ولا يجوز قبول دليل ينقض هذه الحجية، ولكن لا تكون لتلك الأحكام هذه الحجية إلا في نزاع قام بين الخصوم أنفسهم دون أن تتغير صفاتهم وتتعلق بذات الحق محلاً وسبباً. 2- تقضي المحكمة بهذه الحجية من تلقاء نفسها. 



مادة (111) 
لا يرتبط القاضي المدني بالحكم الجزائي إلا في الوقائع التي فصل فيها هذا الحكم وكان فصله فيها ضرورياً. 



مادة (112) 
إذا قضى الحكم الجزائي برفع التبعة عن المدعى عليه مقتصراً على بحث الفعل من ناحية التجريم من غير نفي وقوعه، فإنه لا يحول دون ملاحقة المدعى عليه أمام القضاء المدني بالتعويض. 




الفصل الثالث 
حجية حيازة المنقول 


مادة (113) 
1- حيازة المنقول بحسن نية وبصورة علنية وهادئة وخالية من الالتباس حجة على ملكيته. 2- يجوز لمن أضاع أو سرق منه مال منقول أن يدعي استحقاقه بوجه من يحوزه خلال ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من يوم ضياعه أو سرقته، وللحائز أن يرجع على الشخص الذي تلقاه منه. 



مادة (114) 
إذا كان حائز المنقول بحسن نية قد اشتراه في سوق عامة أو من بائع يبيع أمثاله فلا يجبر على إعادته لمستحقه خلال الأجل المشار إليه في الفقرة الثانية من المادة (113) من هذا القانون إلا مقابل الثمن الذي دفعه، أو قيمته وقت الاستحقاق أيهما أقل. 

الباب الخامس 
الإقرار واستجواب الخصوم 

الفصل الأول 
الإقرار 

مادة (115) 
الإقرار هو اعتراف الخصم بواقعة أو عمل قانوني مدعى بأي منهما عليه. 



مادة (116) 
1- يكون الإقرار قضائياً إذا تم الاعتراف بالواقعة أو العمل المدعى به أمام القضاء أثناء السير في الدعوى المتعلقة بهذه الواقعة أو العمل. 2- يكون الإقرار غير قضائي إذا وقع في غير مجلس القضاء أو بصدد نزاع أثير في دعوى أخرى، ولا يجوز إثباته بشهادة الشهود ما لم تسبقه قرائن قوية تدل على وقوعه، 



مادة (117) 
الإقرار القضائي حجة على المقر ما لم يكذبه ظاهر الحال. 



مادة (118) 
لا يتجزأ الإقرار على صاحبه إلا إذا انصب على وقائع متعددة وكان وجود واقعة منها لا يستلزم حتماً وجود الوقائع الأخرى. 



مادة (119) 
1- يشترط أن يكون المقر عاقلاً بالغاً غير محجور عليه، فلا يصح إقرار الصغير والمجنون والمعتوه والسفيه، ولا يصح على هؤلاء إقرار أوليائهم وأوصيائهم والقوام عليهم إلا بإذن من المحكمة. 2- يكون لإقرار الصبي المميز حكم إقرار البالغ في الأمور المأذون بها. 



مادة (120) 
1- لا يتوقف الإقرار على قبول المقر له ولكن يرتد برده. 2- إذا رد المقر له مقداراً من المقر به فلا يبقى حكم للإقرار في المقدار المردود ويصح في المقدار الباقي. 



مادة (121) 
1- لا يصح الرجوع عن الإقرار إلا لخطأ في الواقع على أن يثبت المقر ذلك. 2- يلزم المرء بإقراره إلا إذا ثبت كذبه بحكم نهائي. 


الفصل الثاني 
استجواب الخصوم 

مادة (122) 
للمحكمة أن تستجوب من يكون حاضراً من الخصوم إظهاراً للحقيقة في الدعوى، ولكل منهم أن يطلب استجواب خصمه الحاضر. 



مادة (123) 
للمحكمة أن تأمر بحضور الخصم لاستجوابه سواء من تلقاء نفسها أو بناءً على طلب خصمه، إذا رأت أن الاستجواب منتج في الدعوى، وعلى من تقرر استجوابه أن يحضر بنفسه الجلسة التي حددها القرار. 



مادة (124) 
1- إذا كان الخصم عديم الأهلية أو ناقصها جاز استجواب من ينوب عنه، ويجوز للمحكمة مناقشته هو إن كان مميزاً في الأمور المأذون فيها. 2- يجوز بالنسبة للأشخاص الاعتبارية توجيه الاستجواب إلى من يمثلها قانوناً. 3- يشترط في جميع الأحوال أن يكون المراد استجوابه أهلاً للتصرف في الحق المتنازع فيه. 



مادة (125) 
توجه المحكمة الأسئلة التي تراها إلى الخصم، وتوجه إليه كذلك ما يطلب الخصم الآخر توجيهه منها، وتكون الإجابة في الجلسة ذاتها إلا إذا رأت المحكمة إعطاء ميعاد للإجابة. 



مادة (126) 
تكون الإجابة في مواجهة من طلب الاستجواب، فإذا تخلف أحد الخصوم عن الحضور لا يمنع استجواب الخصم الآخر. 



مادة (127) 
يجوز استجواب الخصوم بحضور خبير فني، كما تجوز مواجهتهم مع الشهود. 



مادة (128) 
1- تدون الأسئلة والأجوبة بالتفصيل والدقة بمحضر الجلسة ثم تعاد تلاوتها ويوقع عليها رئيس المحكمة والكاتب والمستجوب. 2- إذا امتنع المستجوب عن الإجابة أو عن التوقيع ذكر ذلك في المحضر وسببه. 



مادة (129) 
إذا كان للخصم عذر يمنعه عن الحضور لاستجواب، جاز للمحكمة الانتقال إليه لاستجوابه. 



مادة (130) 
إذا تخلف الخصم عن الحضور للاستجواب بغير عذر مقبول أو امتنع عن الإجابة بغير مبرر قانوني جاز للمحكمة أن تقبل الإثبات بشهادة الشهود والقرائن في الأحوال التي يجوز فيها ذلك. 

الباب السادس 
اليمين 

الفصل الأول 
اليمين الحاسمة 


مادة 131 
اليمين الحاسمة هي التي يوجهها أحد الخصوم إلى خصمه في المسائل المتنازع عليها أو في أية مسألة منها ليحسم نزاعاً قائماً. 



مادة 132 
1- يجوز لكل من الخصمين في أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى أن يوجه اليمين الحاسمة إلى خصمه. 2- يجوز للمحكمة أن تمنع توجيه اليمين إذا كان الخصم متعسفاً في توجيهها. 3- لمن وجهت إليه اليمين أن يردها على خصمه، على أن لا يجوز الرد إذا انصبت اليمين على واقعة لا يشترك فيها الخصمان بل يستقل بها شخص من وجهت إليه. 



مادة 133 
لا يجوز توجيه اليمين الحاسمة في واقعة مخالفة للنظام العام أو الآداب، ويجب أن تكون الواقعة التي تنصب عليها اليمين متعلقة بشخص من وجهت إليه، فإذا كانت غير شخصية له انصبت على مجرد علمه بها. 



مادة 134 
لا يجوز لمن وجه اليمين أو ردها أن يرجع في ذلك متى قبل خصمه أن يحلف. 



مادة 135 
يجوز للوصي أو القيم أو وكيل الغائب أن يوجه اليمين الحاسمة فيما يجوز له التصرف فيه، ولكن لا يجوز للوكيل في الخصومة توجيه اليمين الحاسمة أو قبولها أو ردها على الخصم الآخر إلا بتوكيل خاص. 



مادة 136 
يجب على من يوجه لخصمه اليمين أن يبين الوقائع التي يريد استحلافه عليها وأن يذكر صيغة اليمين التي يوجهها إليه بعبارة واضحة. 



مادة 137 
1- للمحكمة أن تعدل صيغة اليمين التي يعرضها الخصم بحيث توجه بوضوح ودقة على الواقعة المطلوب الحلف عليها. 2- لا يجوز التوكيل في تأدية اليمين. 



مادة 138 
إذا لم ينازع من وجهت إليه اليمين، لا في جوازها ولا في تعلقها بالدعوى وجب عليه أن يحلفها فوراً أو يردها على خصمه وإلا اعتبر ناكلاً، ويجوز للمحكمة أن تعطيه ميعاداً للحلف إذا رأت مبرراً لذلك، فإن لم يكن حاضراً بنفسه وجب تكليفه بالحضور لحلفها بالصيغة التي أقرتها المحكمة في اليوم الذي حددته، فإذن حضر وامتنع دون أن ينازع أو تخلف بغير عذر اعتبر ناكلاً لذلك. 



مادة 139 
إذا نازع من وجهت إليه اليمين في جوازها أو تعلقها بالدعوى ورفضت المحكمة منازعته وقررت تحليفه، بينت في منطوق قرارها صيغة اليمين، ويعلن هذا المنطوق للخصم إن لم يكن حاضراً بنفسه، وتتبع في ذلك الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في المادة (138) من هذا القانون. 



مادة 140 
إذا كان لمن وجهت إليه اليمين عذر يمنعه من الحضور انتقلت إليه المحكمة لتحليفه، وذلك بحضور الخصم الآخر أو بعد دعوته للحضور. 



مادة 141 
تكون تأدية اليمين بأن يقول الحالف "أقسم بالله العظيم" ثم يذكر الصيغة التي أقرتها المحكمة، ولمن يكلف بحلف اليمين أن يؤديها وفقاً للأوضاع المقررة في ديانته إذا طلب ذلك. 



مادة 142 
يعتبر في حلف الأخرس ونكوله، إشارته المعهودة إن كان لا يعرف الكتابة، فإن كان يعرفها فحلفه ونكوله بها. 



مادة 143 
يحرر محضر بحلف اليمين يوقعه الحالف ورئيس المحكمة والكاتب. 



مادة 144 
يترتب على توجيه اليمين الحاسمة التنازل عما عداها من البينات بالنسبة للواقعة المتعلقة بها، ولا يجوز للخصم أن يثبت كذب اليمين بعد أن يؤديها الخصم الذي وجهت إليه أو ردت عليه، على أنه إذا ثبت كذب اليمين بحكم جزائي، فإن للخصم الذي أصابه ضرر منها أن يطالب بالتعويض، دون إخلال بما قد يكون له من حق في الطعن على الحكم الذي صدر ضده بسبب اليمين الكاذبة. 



مادة 145 
كل من وجهت إليه اليمين الحاسمة فحلفها، حكم لصالحه، أما إذا نكل عنها دون أن يردها على خصمه، خسر دعواه في الواقعة المتعلة بها وكذلك كل من ردت عليه اليمين فنكل عنها. 

الفصل الثاني 
اليمين المتممة 



مادة 146 
1- اليمين المتممة هي التي توجهها المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها لأي من الخصمين لتبني على ذلك حكمها في موضوع الدعوى أو قيمة ما تحكم به. 2- يشترط لتوجيه هذه اليمين ألا يكون في الدعوى دليل كامل، وألا تكون الدعوى خالية من أي دليل. 



مادة 147 
لا يجوز للخصم الذي وجهت إليه اليمين المتممة أن يردها على الخصم الآخر. 



مادة 148 
1- لا يجوز للمحكمة أن توجه إلى المدعي اليمين المتممة لتحديد قيمة المدعى به إلا إذا استحال تحديد هذه القيمة بطريقة أخرى. 2- تحدد المحكمة في هذه الحالة حداً أقصى للقيمة التي يصدق فيها المدعي بيمينه. 



مادة 149 
تسري على اليمين المتممة الأحكام المنصوص عليها في الفصل الأول من هذا الباب فيما لا يتعارض مع الأحكام الواردة بهذا الفصل. 

الباب السابع 
المعاينة 
مادة 150 
1- يجوز للمحكمة أن تقرر من تلقاء نفسها أو بناءً على طلب أحد الخصوم الانتقال لمعاينة الشيء المتنازع عليه أو أن تندب أحد قضاتها لذلك. 2- إذا تعلق النزاع بمال منقول، وكان نقله ممكناً، جاز للمحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب أن يقرر جلبه أمامه لمعاينته ما لم ير أنه من الأجدى للتحقيق معاينته في مكانه. 3- يبين قرار المعاينة الموعد الذي ستجرى فيه، وجميع الأعمال المتعلقة بها وإلا كانت المعاينة باطلة. 



مادة 151 
إذا قررت المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب معاينة الشيء المتنازع عليه في مكان وجوده وجب إعلان القرار للغائب من الخصوم قبل موعدها بثلاثة أيام على الأقل ما لم تر المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب مبرراً لتقصير هذه المهلة. 




مادة 152 
للمحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب حال الانتقال تعيين خبير للاستعانة به في المعاينة، ولكل منهما سماع من يرى لزوم سماعه من الشهود. 



مادة 153 
يحرر محضر للمعاينة تثبت فيه الوقائع التي حققتها المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب ويوقع عليه رئيس المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب والكاتب، ويضم إلى ملف القضية. 



مادة 154 
يجوز لمن يخشى ضياع معالم واقعة، يحتمل أن تصبح محل نزاع أمام القضاء، أن يطلب في مواجهة ذوي الشأن وبالطرق المعتادة من قاضي الأمور المستعجلة الانتقال للمعاينة، وللقاضي أن يقرر عند الاقتضاء دعوة الخصوم لحضور المعاينة. 



مادة 155 
1- يجوز للقاضي في الحالة المبينة في المادة (154) من هذا القانون أن يندب أحد الخبراء للانتقال والمعاينة وسماع الشهود بغير يمين، وعندئذ يكون عليه أن يعين جلسة لسماع ملاحظات الخصوم على تقرير الخبير وأعماله. 2- يتبع في هذا الشأن القواعد المنصوص عليها في الباب الثامن من هذا القانون الخاص بالخبرة. 

الباب الثامن 
الخبرة 

مادة 156 
للمحكمة عند الاقتضاء أن تحكم بندب خبير واحد أو أكثر للاستنارة بآرائهم في المسائل التي يستلزمها الفصل في الدعوى، ويجب أن تذكر في منطوق حكمها: 1- بياناً دقيقاً لمهمة الخبير والتدابير العاجلة التي يؤذن لها في اتخاذها. 2- الأمانة التي يجب إيداعها في خزانة المحكمة لحساب مصروفات الخبير وأتعابه، والخصم الذي يكلف بإيداع الأمانة، والأجل الذي يجب فيه الإيداع، والمبلغ الذي يجوز للخبير سحبه لمصروفاته. 3- الأجل المضروب لإيداع التقرير. 4- تاريخ الجلسة التي تؤجل إليها القضية للمرافعة في حالة إيداع الأمانة، وجلسة أخرى أقرب منها لنظر القضية في حالة عدم إيداعها. 



مادة 157 
1- إذا اتفق الخصوم على اختيار خبير أو أكثر، أقرت المحكمة اتفاقهم. 2- فيما عدا الحالة المشار إليها في الفقرة (1) أعلاه تختار المحكمة الخبراء الذين ترى إسناد المهمة إليهم. 3- إذا كان الندب لأحد لخبراء الموظفين وجب على الجهة الإدارية فور إخبارها بإيداع الأمانة تعيين شخص الخبير الذي عهد إليه بالمهمة وإبلاغ المحكمة بهذا التعيين. 



مادة 158 
إذا حددت المحكمة مهمة الخبير بمعاينة الشيء المتنازع عليه، امتنع على الخبير أن يبدي رأياً فيما يترتب من نتائج واقعية أو قانونية على المعاينة المكلف بها. 



مادة 159 
1- يجوز للمحكمة أن تكلف خبيراً ليقدم لها شفاهة استشارة في مسألة فنية، ويدون محتواها في محضر الجلسة ويوقع عليه الخبير. 2- ويجوز للمحكمة أن تكلف الخبير بتقديم الاستشارة خطياً. 



مادة 160 
إذا لم تودع الأمانة من الخصم المكلف إيداعها ولا من غيره من الخصوم، كان الخبير غير ملزم بأداء المهمة وتقرر المحكمة سقوط حق الخصم الذي لم يقم بدفع الأمانة في التمسك بالقرار الصادر بتعيين الخبير إذا وجدت إن الأعذار التي أبداها لذلك غير مقبولة. 



مادة 161 
يقوم قلم الكتاب فور إيداع الأمانة بدعوى الخبير للحضور إلى المحكمة للاطلاع على الأوراق المودعة ملف الدعوى ويسلمه الأوراق التي تأذن بها المحكمة وصورة من القرار. 



مادة162 
إذا كان اسم الخبير غير مقيد في جدول الخبراء، وجب عليه أن يحلف يميناً أمام المحكمة التي ندبته، بغير ضرورة لحضور الخصوم بأن يؤدي عمله بالصدق والأمانة، وإلا كان العمل باطلاً ويحرر محضر بحلف اليمين يوقعه رئيس المحكمة والكاتب. 



مادة 163 
1- يجوز للخبير أن يطلب إعفاءه من أداء المهمة التي كلف بها خلال أسبوع من تاريخ تسلمه صورة القرار، ويجوز في الدعاوى المستعجلة أن تقرر المحكمة في قرارها إنقاص هذا الميعاد. 2- يكون لرئيس المحكمة التي عينت الخبير أن يعفيه من أداء مهمته إذا رأى أن الأسباب التي أبداها لذلك مقبولة. 



مادة 164 
إذا لم يؤد الخبير مهمته، ولم يكن قد أعفي من أدائها، جاز للمحكمة أن تحكم عليه بكل المصروفات التي تسبب في إنفاقها بلا فائدة وبالتعويضات إن كان لها محل، وذلك بغير إخلال بالجزاءات التأديبية. 



مادة 165 
على الخبير أن يقوم شخصياً بأداء المهمة الموكلة إليه ويجوز له الاستعانة بالعاملين لديه تحت إشرافه ورقابته أو برأي خبير آخر في مسألة فنية تختلف عن اختصاصه، وذلك كله إذا أذنت له المحكمة بذلك. 



مادة 166 
إذا كان الخبير شخصاً معنوياً، وجب على ممثله القانوني أن يبين للمحكمة الشخص الطبيعي أو الأشخاص الطبيعيين الذين يتولون أداء المهمة، ويجوز للمحكمة قبول أو رفض أداء هؤلاء الأشخاص لها. 



مادة 167 
يجوز رد الخبير في الحالات الآتية: 1- إذا كان قريباً أو صهراً لأحد الخصوم إلى الدرجة الرابعة، أو كان له أو لزوجته خصومة قائمة مع أحد الخصوم في الدعوى أو مع زوجه، ما لم تكن هذه الخصومة قد أقيمت من الخصم أو زوجه بعد تعيين الخبير بقصد رده. 2- إذا كان وكيلاً لأحد الخصوم في أعماله الخاصة، أو ولياً أو قيماً أو يحتمل وراثته له بعد موته، أو كانت له صلة قرابة أو مصاهرة للدرجة الرابعة بوصي أحد الخصوم. أو بالقيم عليه أو بأحد أعضاء مجلس إدارة الشركة المختصمة أو بأحد مديريها وكان لهذا العضو أو المدير مصلحة شخصية في الدعوى. 3- إذا كان له أو لزوجه أو لأحد أقاربه أو أصهاره، أو لمن يكون وكيلاً عنه أو ولياً أو وصياً أو قيماً أو وارثاً مصلحة في الدعوى القائمة. 4- إذا كان يعمل عند أحد الخصوم، أو كان قد اعتاد مؤاكلة أحدهم أو مساكنته أو كان قد تلقى منه هدية، أو كانت بينهما عداوة أو مودة يرجح معها عدم استطاعته أداء مهمته بغير تحيز. 



مادة 168 
إذا قام في الخبير سبب من أسباب الرد وجب عليه أن يعرض تنحيه من تلقاء نفسه على المحكمة التي عينته. 



مادة 169 
يحصل طلب الرد بتكليف الخبير بالحضور أمام المحكمة، وذلك خلال ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ تعيينه إذا كان القرار قد صدر بحضور طالب الرد، أو في خلال الثلاثة أيام التالية لإعلان منطوق القرار إليه. 



مادة 170 
لا يسقط الحق في طلب الرد إذا كانت أسبابه قد طرأت بعد الميعاد المشار إليه في المادة (169) من هذا القانون، أو إذا قدم الخصم الدليل على أنه لم يعلم بها إلا بعد انقضائه. 



مادة 171 
لا يقبل من أحد الخصوم طلب رد الخبير المعين بناءً على اختيارهم إلا إذا كان سبب الرد قد حدث بعد تعيينه. 



مادة 172 
تقضي المحكمة التي عينت الخبير في طلب الرد، ولا يجوز الطعن في القرار الصادر فيه بأي طريق، وإذا رفض طلب الرد حكم على طالبه بغرامة لا تزيد على مائة دينار أردني أو ما يعادلها بالعملة المتداولة قانوناً. 



مادة 173 
1- على الخبير أن يحدد لبدء عمله تاريخاً لا يتجاوز خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ اطلاعه على ملف الدعوى وتسلمه صورة القرار، وعليه أن يدعو الخصوم بكتب مسجلة ترسل قبل ذلك التاريخ بسبعة أيام على الأقل يخبرهم فيها بمكان أول اجتماع ويومه وساعته. 2- يجوز للمحكمة في حالات الاستعجال التجاوز عن المدد المشار إليها بالفقرة (1) أعلاه وتكليف الخبير بمباشرة المهمة فوراً ودعوة الخصوم بإشارة برقية للحضور في الحال. 3- يترتب على عدم دعوة الخصوم بطلان عمل الخبير. 



مادة 174 
يجب على الخبير أن يباشر أعماله ولو في غيبة الخصوم متى كانوا قد دعوا على الوجه الصحيح. 



مادة 175 
1- على الخبير أن ينفذ المهمة الموكلة إليه في المواعيد المحددة لها. وعليه إبداء رأيه في الأمور التي عهد إليه بالتحقيق فيها وعدم التعرض لغيرها من الأمور. 2- لا يجوز للخبير إبداء رأيه في المسائل القانونية. 



مادة 176 
1- يسمع الخبير أقوال الخصوم وملاحظاتهم. فإذا تخلف أحدهم عن تقديم مستنداته أو عن تنفيذ أي إجراء من إجراءات الخبرة في المواعيد المحددة بما يتعذر معه على الخبير مباشرة أعماله أو يؤدي إلى التأخير في مباشرتها، جاز له أن يقدم مذكرة للمحكمة بذلك، وللمحكمة الحكم على الخصم بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائة دينار أردني أو ما يعادلها بالعملة المتداولة قانوناً أو إنذاره بسقوط حقه في التمسك بالحكم الصادر بتعيين الخبير. 2- يسمع الخبير-بغير يمين- أقوال من يحضرهم الخصوم أو من يرى هو سماع أقوالهم إذا كان الحكم قد أذن له بذلك. 3- إذا تخلف عن الحضور بغير عذر مقبول أحد ممن ذكروا في الفقرة (2) أعلاه جاز للمحكمة بناءً على طلب الخبير أن تحكم على المتخلف بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائة دينار أردني أو ما يعادلها بالعملة المتداولة قانوناً، وللمحكمة إعفاؤه من الغرامة إذا حضر وأبدى عذراً مقبولاً. 



مادة 177 
يجوز للمحكمة أن تسمع شهادة الأشخاص المشار إليهم في المادة (176) من هذا القانون إذا رأت ضرورة لذلك. 



مادة 178 
لا يجوز لأي وزارة أو هيئة عامة أو مؤسسة عامة أو شركة أو جمعية تعاونية أو منشأة فردية أن تمتنع بغير مبرر قانوني عن إطلاع الخبير على ما يلزم الاطلاع عليه مما يكون لديها من دفاتر أو سجلات أو مستندات أو أوراق تنفيذاً للقرار الصادر بندب الخبير. 



مادة 179 
يجب أن يشمل محضر أعمال الخبير على بيان حضور الخصوم وأقوالهم وملاحظاتهم موقعة منهم ما لم يكن لديهم مانع من ذلك، فيذكر في المحضر، كما يجب أن يشتمل على بيان أعمال الخبير وأقوال الأشخاص الذين سمعهم من تلقاء نفسه، أو بناءً على طلب الخصوم وتوقيعاتهم. 



مادة 180 
1- يقدم الخبير بإيجاز ودقة تقريراً موقعاً منه بنتيجة أعماله ورأيه والأوجه التي استند إليها. 2- إذا تعدد الخبير فلكل منهم أن يقدم تقريراً مستقلاً برأيه ما لم يتفقوا على أن يقدموا تقريراً واحداً يذكر فيه رأي كل منهم وأسبابه. 



مادة 181 
يودع الخبير تقريره ومحاضر أعماله قلم المحكمة، ويودع كذلك جميع الأوراق التي سلمت إليه، وعلى الخبير أن يخطر الخصوم بهذا الإيداع خلال الأربع والعشرين ساعة التالية لحصوله، وذلك بكتاب مسجل. 



مادة 182 
1- إذا لم يودع الخبير تقريره في الأجل المحدد بالقرار الصادر بتعيينه، وجب عليه أن يودع قلم كتاب المحكمة قبل انقضاء ذلك الأجل مذكرة يبين فيها ما قام به من الأعمال والأسباب التي حالت دون إتمام مهمته. 2- إذا رأت المحكمة مبرراً لتأخير الخبير، منحته أجلاً لإنجاز مهمته وإيداع تقريره، فإذا لم تر مبرراً لتأخره، جاز لها الحكم عليه بغرامة لا تتجاوز مائة دينار أردني أو ما يعادلها بالعملة المتداولة قانوناً، ومنحه أجلاً لإنجاز مهمته وإيداع تقريره، أو استبدلت به غيره مع إلزامه برد ما يكون قد قبضه من الأمانة بقرار غير قابل للطعن. 3- إذا كان التأخير ناشئاً عن خطأ الخصم، حكمت عليه المحكمة بغرامة لا تزيد على مائة دينار أردني أو ما يعادلها بالعملة المتداولة قانوناً، ويجوز له الحكم بسقوط حقه في التمسك بالحكم الصادر بتعيين الخبير، ويكون الحكم غير قابل للطعن. 



مادة 183 
للمحكمة أن تأمر باستدعاء الخبير في جلسة تحددها لمناقشته في تقريره إن رأت حاجة لذلك، ويبدي الخبير رأيه مؤيداً بأسبابه، وتوجه إليه المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناءً على طلب الخصم ما تراه من الأسئلة منتجاً في الدعوى. 



مادة 184 
للمحكمة أن تعيد المهمة إلى الخبير ليتدارك ما تبينته من وجوه الخطأ أو النقض في عمله أو تقريره، ولها أن تعهد بذلك إلى خبير آخر أو أكثر. 



مادة 185 
رأي الخبير لا يقيد المحكمة ولكنها تستأنس به، وإذا حكمت خلافاً لرأي الخبير وجب عليها بيان الأسباب التي أوجبت إهمال هذا الرأي كله أو بعضه. 



مادة 186 
تقدر أتعاب الخبير ومصروفاته بأمر يصدر من المحكمة التي عينته بمجرد صدور الحكم في موضوع الدعوى، فإذا لم يصدر هذا الحكم في الثلاثة أشهر التالية لإيداع التقرير لأسباب لا دخل للخبير فيها، قدرت أتعابه ومصروفاته بغير انتظار الحكم في موضوع الدعوى. 



مادة 187 
يستوفى الخبير ما قدر له من الأمانة، ويكون أمر التقدير فيما زاد عليها واجب التنفيذ على من طلب تعيينه من الخصوم، وكذلك على الخصم الذي قضي عليه بالمصروفات. 



مادة 188 
للخبير ولكل خصم في الدعوى أن يتظلم من أمر التقدير، وذلك خلال الثمانية أيام التالية لإعلانه. 



مادة 189 
لا يقبل التظلم من الخصم الذي يجوز تنفيذ أمر التقدير عليه إلا إذا أودع الباقي من المبلغ المقدر خزانة المحكمة مع تخصيصه لأداء ما يستحقه الخبير. 



مادة 190 
1- يحصل التظلم في أمر التقدير بتقرير في قلم المحكمة، ويترتب على رفعه وقف تنفيذ أمر التقدير، وينظر التظلم بعد تكليف الخبير والخصوم بالحضور قبل ميعاد الجلسة المحددة لنظر التظلم بثلاثة أيام. 2- إذا كان قد حكم نهائياً في شأن الالتزام بمصروفات الدعوى فلا يختصم في التظلم من لم يطلب تعيين الخبير ومن لم يحكم عليه بالمصروفات. 



مادة 191 
إذا حكم في التظلم بتخفيض ما قدر للخبير، جاز للخصم أن يحتج بهذا الحكم على خصمه الذي يكون قد أدى للخبير ما يستحقه على أساس أمر التقدير، دون إخلال بحق هذا الخصم في الرجوع على الخبير، ويكون الحكم الصادر بالتظلم غير قابل للطعن. 

الباب التاسع 
أحكام ختامية 

مادة 192 
كل إجراء من إجراءات الإثبات تم صحيحاً في ظل القوانين المعمول بها في فلسطين قبل سريان هذا القانون يبقى صحيحاً، ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بغير ذلك. 



مادة 193 
يلغى قانون البينات رقم 11 لسنة 1922 المعمول به في محافظات غزة، ويلغى العمل بقانون البينات رقم 30 لسنة 1952 المعمول به في محافظات الضفة، وكل حكم يخالف أحكام هذا القانون. 



مادة 194 
على جميع الجهات المختصة كل فيما يخصه، تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون، ويعمل به بعد ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية. 



صدر بمدينة غزة بتاريخ 12/5/2001 م الموافق: 18 من صفر/ 1422 هـ ياسر عرفات رئيس اللجنة التنفيذية لمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية رئيس السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية

----------

